# NGD: EB Music Man John Petrucci BFR 7 KOA



## Norstorm (Aug 15, 2012)

Enough said..:


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 15, 2012)

classy as fuck. congrats man!


----------



## 77zark77 (Aug 15, 2012)

Stunning ! Congratulations


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 15, 2012)

That's gotta be the most beautiful JP I've seen yet.


----------



## Toxic Dover (Aug 15, 2012)

That thing is immaculate dude. Congrats


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Aug 15, 2012)

oh wow, that is spectacular. beautiful wood, colour and even the gold hardware (which I don't usually like) looks as classy as a Royal chamberpot. Congratulations.


----------



## Green_jelly88 (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats! That looks amazing. Koa has to be one the most classiest woods around. Usually I'm not a fan of gold hardware either, but it definitely fits this one.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 15, 2012)

Stunning!! Love the finish, the gold hardware is perfect with it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yum!  Very nice man, congrats! I still wish EBMM would forget the red burst they use on the Koa BFR Petrucci models... Koa is so gorgeous naturally and the natural back as well would look super sharp!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Norstorm (Aug 15, 2012)

Thx guys.. Ya, she even sounds amazing..!


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 15, 2012)

These would look even cooler if the CL's bar was gold too


----------



## GXPO (Aug 15, 2012)

I cold eat that picture. Ohm nom.

HNGD!


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 15, 2012)

Utterly gorgeous beast!!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## TimSE (Aug 15, 2012)

This is everything I want!


----------



## Norstorm (Aug 15, 2012)

I am so happy.. Can't stop staring at her.. She's a friggin diamond!


----------



## purpledc (Aug 15, 2012)

I normally dont get very excited over EBMM. But this one for sure is that game changer. Very nice, Id love to sit down with one of these.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Black_Sheep (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks great. HNGD!  

I wish I could have one someday..


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 15, 2012)

I've always really dug the Music Man guitars, and that finish is just gorgeous. HNGD


----------



## Norstorm (Aug 15, 2012)

Thx guys.. Ya, I know this sounds a little out there, but..

I've tested her for a while now, and she's hanging 5 feet from me, and I just can't stop staring at her 0.0


----------



## Blackheim (Aug 15, 2012)

That´s not fair. Happy NGD!


----------



## DoomJazz (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't tell if just woke up, or gorgeous guitar...


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy Jesus, it's Jesus' guitar!







Google image search for "Joen Petrucci looks like Jesus" returns an old thread from this board so I can't claim credit for that image


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 15, 2012)

Damn son 

Nice guitar!!!!


----------



## WeLookLikeGiants (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy Balls! Ernie Ball that is.. That is amazing. Happy NGD!


----------



## Norstorm (Aug 15, 2012)

thx.. I allready love it to death


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy Shit, what an awesome axe!!!!

Congrats!

Even John Petrucci himself must be jealous of this beauty!!!


----------



## SkweakyMuffin (Aug 15, 2012)

Shiiiiit! I'm not usually big on these JP's aesthetically but that just made my jaw drop when I opened the threat!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 15, 2012)

Perfection.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Aug 15, 2012)

Mmm Koa. Maybe one day!


----------



## Kro497 (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy shitballs, that is gorgeous. Congrats dude!


----------



## Tjore (Aug 15, 2012)

That guit' is a piece of art! Love it! 
Happy NGD!!!! Behandle den pent nå!


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 15, 2012)

these BFR's are soooo sexy!!!!!!


----------



## a curry (Aug 15, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK!

HNGD!!!!!


----------



## Norstorm (Aug 16, 2012)

Tjore said:


> That guit' is a piece of art! Love it!
> Happy NGD!!!! Behandle den pent nå!



Haha.. For komme innom å teste da vet du


----------



## Norstorm (Aug 16, 2012)

Case is that I've never testet a koa model.. So I was shit nervous while waiting. I had a small idea how the mahogany and koa top would shape the sound, and I've seen it live many times.. and searched a few videos before I bought it..

But my oh my is it beautiful


----------



## Ulvhedin (Aug 16, 2012)

Om du noen gang skal selge den, ha meg i bakhodet  Den er så vakker at det svir


----------



## Norstorm (Aug 16, 2012)

I know we're vikings, but english dudes... english


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 17, 2012)

This is by far my favorite looking JP ever!!!


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 17, 2012)

First thing that came to mind was to comment with, "You whore!" And it would have been out of jealousy. But instead, I think I will just say congratulations on this beautiful guitar and give you a like and possibly some posi-rep and be on my way! 

...


----------



## Divinehippie (Aug 17, 2012)

GAS, nice man. HNGD


----------



## rEVOLUTION (Aug 18, 2012)

As far as gold hardware goes... this is the best I will ever see.
Especially the pole pieces. That's my favourite part.

Happy NGD dude!


----------



## geeman8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow man! Congrats! She's just beautiful! I bet it plays and sounds like a beast as well!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 18, 2012)

This is beyond beautiful! Love the koa!

Congrats


----------



## Norstorm (Aug 18, 2012)

Thx guys..!


----------



## dvon21 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## j_opiate (Aug 19, 2012)

Damn!


----------



## GTailly (Aug 20, 2012)

So stunningly classy.
Amazing!


----------



## MWC262 (Aug 22, 2012)

I love that koa top! You could definitely use that guitar to be your wing man!


----------



## epsylon (Aug 22, 2012)

I fapped to this. KOA FTW.


----------



## R1chter (Aug 23, 2012)

Damn that's a nice looking guitar!


----------



## fabriarockz (Aug 25, 2012)

Alder w/ Mahogany Tone Block & Maple Top
VS
Mahogany & Koa Top

Both with Mahogany neck

I see you own both. (Goddamn you )
I'm so curious about eventual differences in tone, feel, sustain, etc...
Would you mind enlighting us with some of your own 1st person perspective? 

BTW this one is really fantabulous...
Happy NGD...


Norstorm said:


> Thx guys.. Ya, she even sounds amazing..!


----------



## Norstorm (Aug 25, 2012)

Well.. The koa one sounds a little brighter, and harder.. That's all.. The rest is a "feel" I guess..
I was particular impressed by the piezo sound on the koa one...
But when it comes to clean electric, I guess the maple one would be my choice.
But all around, they are both unique and great guitars, and I love them to death!


----------



## Zado (Aug 25, 2012)

this is beyond the limit of what can be considered a guitar or a masterpiece


----------



## Norstorm (Aug 25, 2012)

aggree


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Feb 2, 2013)

Norstorm said:


> Enough said..:



unreal. truly one of the nicest guitars I have ever seen.


----------



## Lax (Feb 2, 2013)

Epic Koa is Epic


----------



## ihunda (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh my Guitar God!
HGND, that's amazing! GAS.... bottling...up...

And ebony board on a BFR!


----------



## Norstorm (Feb 2, 2013)

Thx guys..

Ya, she's a real beast. 

Current setup with a drop-A tuning, with a low .64 gauge. While playing in djent tone, the mahogany and koa top really punch thru.. It's awesome!


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 2, 2013)

.....


----------



## asher (Feb 2, 2013)

I guess the absolute beauty of the Koa top forgives the (at least only a few month) necro.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Feb 2, 2013)

that thing looks almost too nice to play..... Jesus.


----------



## Norstorm (Feb 3, 2013)

"Smoothest" axe I ever played, that's for sure.. The specs makes it perfect for my djent tone, but it's so nice it feels kinda wrong to hammer djent riffs on it.. But what the hell. It's a tool. I'm a player, not a collector


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 3, 2013)

That top looks like a million bucks!


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 3, 2013)

I've always loved this but I'm afraid to get one cause I feel like the gold hardware will fade away. Has it for you?


----------



## Norstorm (Feb 3, 2013)

Can't say I've had any trouble with that, no..


----------



## Tyler (Feb 3, 2013)

I want one of these more and more each time I see one..


----------



## Norstorm (Feb 3, 2013)

Try one first, cause it really_did_ have a very pointy special sound. Kinda edgy, if you know what I mean.
I ordered one without trying it first, and had to count on reviews, videos and all that.

I'm glad I chose to buy one, but the sound is more "bright". But I love it


----------



## Dakotaspex (Feb 3, 2013)

This deserved a necro-bump.


----------



## Norstorm (Feb 4, 2013)

Honored


----------



## christheasian (Feb 4, 2013)

gold hardware wins


----------



## Norstorm (Feb 4, 2013)

christheasian said:


> gold hardware wins



...on this finish, yes.. Otherwize.. No thank you.


----------

